

Rebuilding times are a hot topic in light of the industry adoption of 1TB drives - rgeorge28
http://dev.cleversafe.org/weblog/?p=277

======
nathanb
Obviously as storage becomes plentiful and cheap, those who care about their
data will use filesystems that are intelligent enough to deal with latent
sector errors (such as ZFS or NetApp's WAFL). Perhaps storage servers will
also incorporate daemons that actively scan online volumes in the background
to detect and recover UREs before they foul up a rebuild.

RAID-6 is also a possibility, though it just postpones the inevitable.

I don't understand what this has to do with rebuild _times_ , though, as
stated in the title. The time is directly proportional to the bits per spindle
and so is the probability of latent sector errors, but they are otherwise
unrelated. If there were a magical way to recover an array in zero time it
would still fail on a URE, and if we took twice the amount of time to recover
it wouldn't double the probability of failure (though it would increase it
slightly because there would be a larger window for a failure to occur).

